# Hobbyist with a "Chinese" 6040 4axis CNC desktop Router - Needs HELP! -



## raSSbot (Feb 25, 2016)

NEWB here with my 1st post. 
I hope this is the place to put up this thread. 

I recently picked up from a local guy who apparently never used it this: 
4 Axis “Chinese” 6040 Desktop Router 


-	A little issue is that the water pump seems to turn on / vibrate but NO SUCTION or Flow goes through the lines onto the spindle. 
I have seen a few YouTube vids. On alternatives and /or upgrades. 
Was hoping maybe someone with the an alternative can post any suggestions and some links to where to get a decent pump at a reasonable price that does the same job. 
I assume you can use an external one without connecting it to the control box ? 

-	Another issue is that it didn’t come with a Parallel connector. 
I tried looking for one at a local electronics place but none in hand. I picked up a Parallel to USB cable in hopes that it will work. 
The data sheet does NOT recommend using one with a USB. I assume because they don’t want you to use a laptop. 
If this isn’t the only case, can someone elaborate. 


Appreciate the feedback and recommendations if any. 

Dave -


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Dave welcome to the router forum.


----------



## Carlswoodturning (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi Dave, I've built a few CNC machines, I'm not an expert, but I might be able to help. Can you give more detail? Even better, pictures?The water pump, is that to cool the spindle motor, or is it for spray coolest on the cutters? (usually used in metal cutting) I have a water cooled (motor), use gravity to feed cooling water from container higher than motor, out to a lower container. I have a cheap ($10) pump from home improvement store for fish ponds, to pump back to the upper. Water flow isn't critical, as a slow flow cools very well. The heat absorbed by the water is very slight, so I don't need anything else to cool it as it cycles through. (The water never gets warm) When I get to it, I will hook up a sump pump switch to automatically pump switch and float, but for now I just watch it and switch on as needed.

As far as the parallel port and cable, definitely need more info from you. But maybe this will help....I use an old desktop computer from the Windows XP days, because it has a 25 pin parallel port. It is not a simple matter to use a parallel to USB cable, because they work very differently. The old 25 pin port and cable can send 25 signals simultaneously. Each stepper motor needs 4 separate signals, so 3 steppers (X,Y,andZ) use 12 of the 25 wires. A USB sends signals in order, not simultaneously, so unless the system has complicated software built in to compensate, the motors would have tiny delays in motion. Since all movement except a single axis moving in a line involves 2 or 3 motors moving simultaneously, they wouldn't work together well. Sort of like the violins in an orchestra starting one beat ahead of the flutes, and the clarinets playing at a different tempo.

Modern machines do use USB, but they have special converters and software to compensate. I could use USB also, but would need a PC board, and last I checked, software that I would have to rent by the month.

This might have nothing to do with your problem, if yours was set up at the factory, and I built mine from scratch. So, let me know if this is related to your question, or give me more detail, maybe I can help.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

If you go to U Tube, you can find the information you need. Here is what you need to look at. The guy is not a specialist, but he is pretty good. From there you can find most of the info you. He has already traded out the water and uses a normal U S B Cables to print with. Here is the U Tube Video. "CNC 6040 Review And Walkthrough" Go to U Tube. and type it this or copy and paste to Your browser.


----------

